
New study suggests cap-and-trade results in decreased innovation - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/03/new-study-suggests-cap-and-trade-results-in-decreased-innovation.ars
======
bediger
That's great, studies _and evidence_ suggest that patents and copyrights
result in decreased innovation. Are we going to do away with patents and
copyrights? No? Why not?

Cap-and-trade may or may not have other effects that make the resulting
_possible_ decrease in innovation worth it to society as a whole.

